# Lyft radio ad



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Their latest radio ad claims that "60% of riders tip", which is obviously bullshit. What percentage of your Lyft riders actually tip?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Their latest radio ad claims that "60% of riders tip", which is obviously bullshit. What percentage of your Lyft riders actually tip?


Fine print: 60% riders HAVE tipped ...*EVER*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Fine print: 60% riders HAVE tipped ...*EVER*


"60% of riders tip" the bartenders and restaurant servers who serve them before they get in your ride


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Somewhere around one in five for me. On a good day it can be as high as 50% (happened once) and on a bad day 0% (happened several times). Of course these are $1-$2 tips. Once somebody gave me a $10 tip for no reason I can discern but that's once in about 130 rides.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I would say about 30% of my rides tip me.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It used to be more than it is now.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I've actually kept a spreadsheet over the past 4 months on tipping. It fluctuates between 42 to 44% of pax. Having a sign does help a bit (about 35% before having the sign). Another thing that helps a bit is keeping a spreadsheet of pax names (in addition to their pickup locations and other identifiable info) who don't tip. That way, if I get a request from them again in the future, I can easily check my list and if they're on that list, I'm cancelling. I've actually avoided quite a handful of non-tipping regular Lyft users that way.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I heard the ad today. I call more bullshet on the 1500/week claims than the tipping. The ad was very authoritarian sounding. I guess to not make it seem like the sham that it is....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SacTownDood said:


> I heard the ad today. I call more bullshet on the 1500/week claims than the tipping. The ad was very authoritarian sounding. I guess to not make it seem like the sham that it is....


Yes, just like Uber, Lyft "confuses" earnings with revenue, conveniently ignoring expenses.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I heard one of the ads here in the D.C. area recently. It offered $500 bonus for new drivers.

If I refer a driver I get $200 & they get $200. WTF


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

New2This said:


> I heard one of the ads here in the D.C. area recently. It offered $500 bonus for new drivers.
> 
> If I refer a driver I get $200 & they get $200. WTF


They just changed referral promos in many cities on August 12th. I got caught in a pickle referring someone on a $350 double sided bonus for 30 rides in 30 days on 8/11. He went to sign up on 8/12 and it was $100 for 75!!! Needless to say he didn't sign up.

Give it a few weeks. They seem to fluctuate every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fluctuates wildly

Random BAD weeks of recent months (best-ever weeks DO NOT paint the right picture!), but that's just in-app, can't recall how much in cash:

MAY: $900 = 492 fares 131 pdb ***234 guarantee*** 30 cancels $22 TIPS


JUNE: $803 = 500 fares 133 pdb 111 guarantee 5 cancels $55 TIPS.

JULY $778 = 437 fares 117 pdb 160 guarantees 20 cancels $44 TIPS

AUG $540 = 258 fares 34 pdb **215 guarantee** 25 cancels $8 TIP
.
...PAX KINDA HATE INCENTIVE PERIODS, SEE???? BECAUSE THEIR DRIVERS DO AND SAY THE ODDEST THINGS AND DONT WANT THEIR MONEY FOR SOME ODD REASON



PS bigger tips are ALWAYS cash, tippers seem to have realized that drivers often haven't a clue who did right by them otherwise....biggest in-app tip per ride would be $8 / per "true" ride (split) $11....that's in 1300 rides

Average tips in-app:
1-3% OF TOTAL PAY guarantee farming
3-5% OF TOTAl PAY driving distances
5-7% OF TOTAl PAY driving only surge


....funky huh?? Luber think pax hate surge, yet surge pax tip best - INCENTIVE pax tip worst

PPS strange verified truth: in-app tippers are THE one MOST likely group to RATE 4*!!!! These people are the hidden enemy that smiles and makes nice while whittling away at your rating. They also like handshakes and praising you....

...might be cuz the in the know guys always tip cash if they do though????

Nah. These people are just REALLY on a mission - to be a brick in the wall.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Fluctuates wildly
> 
> Random BAD weeks of recent months (best-ever weeks DO NOT paint the right picture!), but that's just in-app, can't recall how much in cash:
> 
> ...


Same for me - tips are between 2% and 4% of gross.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Same for me - tips are between 2% and 4% of gross.


Not quite what I said

Tips in-app average anywhere from 1-7% NET per day, cash tips another 1-4% NET (this time per week, as cash 20's are as much or more common than cash 5's, so per day cash tips fluctuates wildly based on luck of the draw)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, Uber Select REGULARLY OUTTIPS LYFT......and SHORT select trips tip far more often than long ones, while airport trips if any length in either direction on select NEVER tip

Leading to a whole buncha polite business travellers with 4.5-4.6 ratings...bizarrely enough. It works too since they have trouble getting rides despite rating 5* always and bring ZERO risk, cuz other drivers assume their rating reflects a harsh rater or misbehaver

I think these guys have heard that many drivers optdown to UberX and assume calling select IS the tip


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It's been almost three weeks since I got a tip on Lyft.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I usually get good tips. The Yankees give the best tips, usually 5 to 10 bucks. Then we have the strip clubs which are really good payout. Recently got 280 bucks for a load of 4 guys. Cash is King and I tell people I can make change for most bills.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

1500 is a different scam

"make $1500/ week guaranteed" --- WEEKLY guarantee. & no referral cash bonus

And its "gross fares" (so guarantee is for $1125)

Terms
Hours online: 50+/week
Acceptance: 90%+ / to keep you from ubering after completing rides but not hours
Rides: some minimum number....60/week or more (maybe 70?80?), people can't count double for repeats.... I think I saw the terms for "$1200/OC and this looks to be $1500/LA"

Duration: 30 data after sign up passed brackground and cleared to drive

Weeks: SEEM to still be calendar, lyft style (Monday 5am - Monday 5am aka "Sunday" 5 hours after midnight)

Hourly guarantee: can't double dip

Power driver bonus: works and does NOT count against

Lyft Lines: may or may not count AS multiple tides, that changed a bunch

Strategy: minimize. MUST BE GAMED OR THINGS GET UGLY.
Get needed # of minfares early, save cancels to get rid of any long rides, etc...hourly - guarantee style, but all week. DO get whichever power bonus doesn't make you do more rides than guarantee minimum, since it won't count against bonus.

Example: "1500" guaranteed, "750" earned...topped up to $1125 real money + power bonus of 10% *on the 750* if qualified....earning $1200 total

PS: lyft will 100% manipulate Sunday pings and possibly Saturday too... Guys doing this "suddenly" saw multiple $100 rides per day if trying to finish on Sunday; also, hard to find limited pungs would suddenly turn into streams of pings if you missed a couple, hoping to knock down acceptance rate while you nodded off or away from phone



SacTownDood said:


> I heard the ad today. I call more bullshit on the 1500/week claims than the tipping. The ad was very authoritarian sounding. I guess to not make it seem like the sham that it is....


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Aideu, one thing you left out is that you must have at least one ride within the heat map per hour and stay on min min each hour.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Daniel Harbin said:


> Aideu, one thing you left out is that you must have at least one ride within the heat map per hour aand stay on min min each hour.


No I really didn't. This isn't hourly guarantees

These are NEWBIE SIGNUP GUARANTEES....it's an alternative to referral codes. First 30 days only.

They exist for the express reason of being able to advertise "YOU could be making up to $1500 a week"... The guarantee is one single guarantee for the week.

Satisfy N rides in 50+ hours acceptance 90%, get payout of:

$ 1500-commission (+PDb if any on actual fares driven)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

19 votes so far and of course not one agrees that "60% of our riders tip".

Lyft is a sponsor of this forum. So come on, Lyft, explain yourself.


----------



## Sibilance7 (Jul 8, 2016)

I did the math a couple weeks ago and discovered that around 30% of my pax tip. I wish twice that many tipped, but nope!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

42 out of the last 100, not including cash tips. I'm....actually shocked as it's felt more like half that. This isn't a brag because I'm genuinely surprised it's that much. But they come in blocks -- one day I had 5 of 6 rides tip, and another I had four in a row of $2.00 tips.
Yet going back earlier in the year I definetly see it looks like I had more overall, as well.

I will grant that being in Vegas I do drive a lot of people who are tourists and otherwise wouldn't necessarily use the service -- pretty sure those types are much more likely to tip than those who use it regularly to get around without a car.


----------

